# Kavallerie Shepherds???



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking to add another GSD to my life and researching a good bit. I did a search but turned up no results. 

Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on Kavallerie Shepherds in VT?


----------

